# Two years!



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

Today marks two years since the untimely loss of our dear Beast. The children still cry for him and a giant hole exists in our hearts and lives. He was a once in a lifetime Beast and is sorely missed. To years seems too short and too long all at the same time!


----------



## Scout's Mama (Oct 30, 2013)

Saw some photos on facebook. He was beautiful! So sorry for your loss.


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

Sorry for the to/two typos- hard to type through tears


----------



## Brando & Julietta's Dad (Dec 14, 2013)

Sorry for your loss. It shows how much he was loved when you still miss him so much. Good boy Beast.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I understand the tears and the pain. I followed Beast on facebook and your stories here. Beast from everything you've wrote had both presence and character.Run free Puppelito Von Beast Run free.


----------

